

Give your couchapp some backbone with the Backbone.js CouchDB connector - janmonschke
http://janmonschke.posterous.com/backbone-couchdb-give-your-couchapp-some-back

======
jchrisa
I love seeing more diversity in how people make CouchApps. There's no right
answer, so the more options we have, the better off developers will be.
Thanks!

------
Painofangels
Geeat article! It's inspiring how the author combines different awesome JS-
technologies.

------
jashkenas
Direct link to the annotated source for the connector:

[http://janmonschke.github.com/backbone-couchdb/backbone-
couc...](http://janmonschke.github.com/backbone-couchdb/backbone-couchdb.html)

------
dopplertx
I'm really looking forward to playing with this when I get home from work.

